# stop xserver or stop compiz



## gulanito (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi.
The question is very simple: what can I do for stop the xserver from command line? and for stop compiz? thanks!


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, you can kill the server with `% killall -15 Xorg` (or -9 to show it how angry you are), which should bring down anything running under X.  I don't know what the compiz process calls itself, but you could do the same to that.

I'm not saying this is the best way, but it should work.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2009)

Don't use killall, learn to use pkill. Killall can work quite different on other unici.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 3, 2009)

(unices )


----------

